# Confused about Chlorella and Spirulina



## kateli (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi!

The posts and particularly angelbumps' protocol have been invaluable to me, so a massive thankyou.

But I just had one question about Chlorella and Spirulina. I've happily started all the other supplements. But I just wasn't sure about this one and wondered if anyone had heard any contraindications? 

As I'm vegetarian, I'm just paranoid about not getting enough protein in my diet. am trying to make dietary changes - but there are only so many quinoa and chickpeas you can eat!!! I've still got a long way to go as only day 5 of DR...keep telling myself time will fly, but not so sure!!

Thanks in advance X


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm not aware of any contra indications - I can say that both are really detoxifying and a wonderful source of iodine and protein, might be worth consulting with a herbalist - there might be different opinions - for example I was advised against spirulina full stop by my endocrinologist because I have a thyroid condition, but a nutritionalist tested my iodine levels and suggested small doses and I thrived on it.  If you do decide to take it - be careful about the source being pure.  

I also included pea protein, hemp protein and bee pollen in my morning smoothie (alternative sources of protein and nutrients).

Good luck


----------

